# Buying secondhand furniture in Chiang Mai. Where?



## ChiangMaiLife

Hi guys,

I have been in Chiang Mai for a few months now, but cannot see where to buy secondhand furniture (good quality) anywhere. I would prefer secondhand as I don't plan to stay forever and would like to be able to resell for a similar price.

Any ideas?


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

*bahtsold* has a section for Chiang Mai

as does *dealfish* (in Thai but Google translate should get you through)

from the *Getting your news online* thread - two Chiang Mai papers may (I don't know) have classifieds in their print-copy editions. 

You might strike it lucky and get a person leaving the country selling- up.


----------



## bostonianpor

ChiangMaiLife said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been in Chiang Mai for a few months now, but cannot see where to buy secondhand furniture (good quality) anywhere. I would prefer secondhand as I don't plan to stay forever and would like to be able to resell for a similar price.
> 
> Any ideas?


you still looking furniture and appliances?


----------

